# interesting video on medicinal marijuana



## KBA in CT (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-EbM-i_WPI


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the watch man.  Always nice to see this plant effect one's life positively.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yea intersting vid ty.


----------

